# Emu



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2019)

Finally got it done!!!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks great, nice and tidy!


----------



## zgrav (Nov 8, 2019)

I finished assembling mine last night.  For my build I rotated the case 90 degrees for a "widescreen" orientation instead of "portrait".  I left the faceplate centered, but it was a tight fit for the footswitch to go on the right side at the bottom.  I'll post pics this weekend.

I like the pedal and all of the settings on the DIP switches are interesting.  I am surprised that the overdrive distortion from the TL071s  sounds so good.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 8, 2019)

Wow so neat and beautiful. Nice job!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Most excellent!  Face plate makes for a very clean appearance.


----------

